# TR's Protocol Update



## TR90125 (May 30, 2013)

A few weeks ago I decided to reduce my dosage of Test Cyp.  My prescribed dosage was 75mg every 84 hours for a total of 150 a week.  My levels consistently hovered in the 1100-1300 range over at least 4 separate blood panels.

I dropped my dosage to 50mg every 84 hours about 6 weeks ago and at the same time quit taking HCG completely, which I had been taking since the fall of 2010.  

I had blood work done last week approximately 8 hours prior to next injection:

Total Testosterone                              740 ng/dl
Free Testosterone                               29.01 ng/dl       listed as High on the report
DHEA Sulfate                                      752 ug/dl         listed as high on the report
Estradiol                                            28.6  pg/ml


Based on these results, I will probably keep my test dose at 50mg, perhaps a strong 50mg (55 or 60).  I have felt very good and noticed a reduction in my anxiety level.  Not sure if that has anything to do with test levels or not, but I feel good and my mood is generally good.

I was using a sub-lingual DHEA spray dosing at 2 sprays ED and I cut that back to 1 spray.  Each pump is supposed to equal 12.5 mg.

I am trying to eliminate the need for an AI and based on my Estradiol level I can probably do that.  I have virtually quit drinking beer and restricted myself to red wine, 2 glasses each Friday and Saturday.  I think beer really jacks with my estrogen and I tend to over drink it when I do indulge.

I have not noticed any negative effects of the reduction in my test level at all.  I'm not sure if there are any benefits to further reduction in E2 or what an ideal test/estrogen ratio is with a test level of 800-900.

Feedback is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## j2048b (May 31, 2013)

E2 looks fine! Nice levels at that amount! As long as ur not feeling any sides from e2 being around 30 then i say stick with ur current regimen for 5-6 more weeks, get bloods again and see where u sit!


----------



## Times Roman (May 31, 2013)

I only take 70mg/week of test cyp with a resulting total test of 730 a few days after pinning.


----------



## grind4it (May 31, 2013)

Everybody is different. There is no real test/e2 ratio. This is a topic that has been debated in great details on various boards. The reality is everything I have seen has been pure broscience. 

With that said; looks like you are headed in the right direction. I see a lot of guys on HRT that give little thought to what they are doing, other than obsessing over thier next blast. looks like to me you are dialing yourself in and my hats of to you brother.

You noted that you feel better and have less anxiety. The thing I would suggest is to use your sense of well being as one of your major markers. I also like the idea of getting away from an AI if possible. Lets face it. Less is more and the least amount of compounds you can use and still achieve your goals the better of you will be and theroricly the less side effects you will be forced to deal with.


----------



## Cashout (May 31, 2013)

Not to sound like a broken record but I've written it over and over that with HRT LESS really can BE MORE.

TR is proof again.

8 out of 10 guys who I've started down that path come back and say that between 50-75 mgs every 84 hours keeps them around 700 - 1000 TT and the E stays low enough to not warrant the use of an AI.

This is a long term prospect (for life) - use the least amount of drugs possible.

TR - what DHEA are you using?


----------



## Cashout (May 31, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Everybody is different. There is no real test/e2 ratio. This is a topic that has been debated in great details on various boards. The reality is everything I have seen has been pure broscience.
> 
> With that said; looks like you are headed in the right direction.* I see a lot of guys on HRT that give little thought to what they are doing, other than obsessing over thier next blast.* looks like to me you are dialing yourself in and my hats of to you brother.
> 
> You noted that you feel better and have less anxiety. The thing I would suggest is to use your sense of well being as one of your major markers. I also like the idea of getting away from an AI if possible. Lets face it. Less is more and the least amount of compounds you can use and still achieve your goals the better of you will be and theroricly the less side effects you will be forced to deal with.



This is a real problem and it stems from the fact that what a lot of guys want is not HRT to have a better quality of life but a "script" and cycle support so they feel justified in doing AAS.


----------



## Times Roman (May 31, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Not to sound like a broken record but I've written it over and over that with HRT LESS really can BE MORE.
> 
> TR is proof again.
> 
> ...



not.

I have 100 grams in a jar of dhea, but until I have my panels checked for this,  I'm not messing around.  I'm finding too many things can contribute to male sexual dysfunction, and now that I feel I'm finally "on track" again (damn it took along time after starting TRT), I'm not going to start it up.  My "E" levels are 52 with a highend of the range at 50.  But that was last September, and I'm getting some of the blood panels checked again this Tuesday.  If the E levels remain high, I'll have a discussion with my endo.  I've tried exemestane, and didn't notice much difference.  what is going on in my mind is it's a problematic AI, as it is often underdosed or bogus.  So i'll check again and if still high, I'll get some pharm grade stuff.


----------



## Times Roman (May 31, 2013)

^ sorry if you meant the "other" TR.  Not used to their being two of us now...


----------



## Times Roman (May 31, 2013)

Cashout said:


> This is a real problem and it stems from the fact that what a lot of guys want is not HRT to have a better quality of life but a "script" and cycle support so they feel justified in doing AAS.



this is certainly true with a good percentage of those I've bumped into that are on TRT.  I think more so with the younger crowd.  Those in my age group just want shit to be optimized, but not extreme.  I know too well what happens in the long term with high blood pressure, and can only guess with too high RBC or hematocrit.

and wtf is up with these youngsters that want to go on trt at 25?  dont' they know that they are literally tossing the dice with sexual dysfunction?  I'm glad I waited til my 40's before cycling my first time....


----------



## TR90125 (May 31, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Not to sound like a broken record but I've written it over and over that with HRT LESS really can BE MORE.
> 
> TR is proof again.
> 
> ...



I am using Nature's Plus.  My HRT doc prescribed me DHEA pills at 25mg daily, but I read a lot of Internet science that said sub lingual was absorbed better.  I researched this some more after getting my results and the studies on this substance are mixed at best.  Not sure what to think other than I am considering dropping it to see if I noticed any changes.


----------

